# Solved: Server 2012 website+ts3 domain management



## matthewskill (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am hosting my own server with a purchased .nl domain name and I have a couple of questions that I hope to get answers on.
This all is hosted on Windows Server 2012 Standard 64-bit
The website is hosted with IIS Manager (Server role)
I am using CloudFlare

*1:* My A record is website.nl, My #1 CNAME is www.website.nl , my #2 CNAME is ts3.website.nl
the A record resolves to my public IP, obviously. My website runs on port 80 and my teamspeak 3 server runs on port 9987.

Question 1.1: How do I configure my server so that if I go to my website with "website.nl" that you will automatically get redirected to "http://www.website.nl"? Note that I do have CloudFlare as this could maybe give it a twist?

Question 1.2: How do I configure it so that if people try to connect on ts3 via "website.nl" or "www.website.nl",they cannot connect, only on "ts3.website.nl"?


----------



## matthewskill (Feb 13, 2015)

I have done quite some research and found the fixes for my questions in CloudFlare and Teamspeak Forums. 
Thanks


----------

